# Thu Minh ‘nghiện’ mốt ‘áp bức ngực khủng’



## Xinh (4 Tháng mười 2012)

*Dù  cho trên sân khấu, tham dự sự kiện, đi xem phim hay bất cứ nơi nào cô  xuất hiện thì cô đều phải "áp bức ngực khủng" thì cô mới thấy vui.*

Thời trang vốn muôn hình, vạn vẻ, và gu thời trang của Sao lại càng phải  đặc biệt và thu hút được sự chú ý của đám đông khán giả. Theo nhiều  nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học nổi tiếng trên thế giới, vòng 1 của phụ  nữ được chú ý đầu tiên khi nam giới "chạm mặt", chính vì vậy, trong thời  buổi sexy lên ngôi, không có lý do gì mà mỹ nữ Việt nhà ta lại không  tận dụng cơ hội đẩy vòng 1 lên cao, dù cho nhiều người cứ giật mình thon  thót thì lỡ may...nó rớt ra ngoài thì khổ.

Dưới đây là phong cách thời trang của Thu Minh và điểm chung trong gu thời trang của cô là đều tôn vinh phong cách áp bức vòng 1 khủng:

































































































































































Theo _2Sao_​


----------

